
Ubuntu 20.04’s zsys adds ZFS snapshots to package management - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/ubuntu-20-04s-zsys-adds-zfs-snapshots-to-package-management/
======
vermaden
Ubuntu tries to manage ZFS snapshots with zsys but still lacks ZFS Boot
Environments - [https://is.gd/BECTL](https://is.gd/BECTL) \- described here
for example.

